# Eclipseprojekt komplett verschieben



## Hijo2006 (14. Sep 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Ecplise-Projekt mit einigen eingebundenen externen JAR,
das ich lokal auf ein Netzlaufwerk verschieben will.
Kann ich das machen, so dass alle ext. JAR mitgehen und auch die
Verknüpfungen angepasst werden?

Und wenn ja, wie am besten?

Danke


----------



## mrBrown (14. Sep 2016)

Am einfachsten im dem du ein Build-Management-Tool wie maven oder gradle nutzt, die kümmern sich dann um die Abhängigkeiten.

Absolute Pfade sollte es in 'nem Projekt generell nicht geben, das sollte also kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## Hijo2006 (14. Sep 2016)

Danke. ich habe es unelegant für Export und Import hinbekommen. Und konnte dabei endlich auch den neuen Workspace anlegen. Abhängigkeiten blieben..Danke


----------



## Dukel (14. Sep 2016)

Wozu das Projekt auf ein Netzlaufwerk verschieben? Wenn es um Sicherung oder gemeinsame Bearbeitung geht, dann wäre ein Versionsverwaltungssystem sinnvoller.


----------

